
Rails integration tests: handle flakiness caused by production bugs - cyrilchampier
https://medium.com/doctolib/flaky-tests-caused-by-a-production-bug-fix-the-flakiness-not-the-bug-99cc319681c1
======
pmontra
Note to HN: s/falkiness/flakyness/ in the title

------
cyrilchampier
indeed, thanks for the report.

